

Show HN: Free Python Screencasts for iPhone and iPad - sshamte
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/neckbeard/id765193308?mt=8

======
frankblizzard
For those who prefer to just view the videos in a web browser, the content can
also be found here:
[http://www.neckbeardrepublic.com/screencasts/](http://www.neckbeardrepublic.com/screencasts/)

~~~
googletron
Yessir!

------
afarrell
This is great! I question the decision to name it neckbeard though, since
there are a bunch of great python talks given by women. Also, since neither
that logo nor name indicates it has anything to do with python.

------
datasmash
This is awesome!

~~~
googletron
Thanks!

